# aperture et apple TV 3



## begoodmac (20 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Actuellement je diffuse des photos depuis Aperture sur l'Apple TV 2.
Ca marche bien.

Je voulais savoir si en passant à une Apple TV 3, les photos seraient en 1080 plutôt que 720.

Cela paraitrait logique car l'apple TV 3 est 1080p, mais si quelqu'un a testé et peut me confirmer, je serais plus tranquille avant l'achat 

Merci


----------

